# Bringing Plants into Tijuana



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

I have a lot of plants that are outside, all succulents and geraniums. What are the restrictions for bringing plants in from the US?


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

You need to do more serious research and look on the BAJA FORUMS as most people on this forum are on the mainland of Mexico and Baja has a different set of regulations from the rest of Mexico. There are many forums if you just do a search for "Baja&expat&forums"


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tijuanahopeful said:


> I have a lot of plants that are outside, all succulents and geraniums. What are the restrictions for bringing plants in from the US?


If you end up having to leave your plants behind, geraniums and succulents are for sale everywhere in Mexico.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanksfor the information! I hope I can bring them in.

All my geraniums were grown from clippings, and they're not the ordinary plain ones. I could probably bring in the smaller ones, or some clippings, but not the larger plants.

I'm not as attached to my succulents as I am to the geraniums. They were also grown from clippings or leaves.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Theoretically, there are procedures for getting permission to import plants. Do a search for combinations of keywords from the list: _importar, plantas, requisitos, fitosanitarios, sagarpa_ in the domain “gob.mx”. In practice, I don’t know how hard it would be.


----------

